# T-28 Bellies in..gear failure



## twoeagles (Oct 24, 2006)

Not a WW2 aircraft per se, but the T-28 incorporated a lot of the P-51's design, and if you have flown one, you know just how much a little hot rod it is. Here is a 'civilianized' T-28 on the west coast that experienced a gear failure, what an awful feeling when you don't see three green soon after selecting "down". A superb job setting her down softly, and you can see the high AIA possible. These photo's sent to me by CPT Tony Kiggins (USN, RET) who flies for Alaska out of SeaTac (my college roommate 30 years ago!). Enjoy!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow! That's a great sequence of shots. Looks like they made it down ok. Glad to hear that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice Shots - that airport looks like Salinas


----------



## mkloby (Oct 30, 2006)

What a shame. The Trojan is friggen sweet. Wish we still had them to fly in primary. Some nice radial engine power. At least with a soft belly flop you have an excellent chance of survival - providing you keep those wings level so you don't cartwheel. Wings looked pretty damn level to me! Great pics and glad that it worked out. Poor Trojan though.


----------

